
The Greatest Sales Deck I’ve Ever Seen - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/the-mission/the-greatest-sales-deck-ive-ever-seen-4f4ef3391ba0
======
zaroth
I found it entertaining, if not a bit off-puting, how the blog article follows
a similar sales tactics as the slide deck itself.

The mythical mentorship lunch imparts knowledge over sauce-stained notes
leading to the biggest deal ever. Oooh... ahhh...

It’s sad that our primate brains respond so well to it. As an engineer I even
hate it a little bit. But if you’re customer facing you have to embrace
storytelling, and that requires finding the thesis statement about why the
world needs your product. And you won’t find that in your Feature list.

Actually the thing that really amazes me is that you can only basically tell
people ONE thing. Try to communicate two things and they hear neither. I don’t
care how many slides, or how many salespeople, or how many people work in your
marketing department. The difficulty level of successfully communicating _one
single idea_ to your prospective customers is just way higher than you would
ever think is reasonably possible.

I think that’s why pitches that just constantly reinforce a single simple
concept: “THIS is how you need to do business now” are more likely to reach
the target audience and make an impression.

~~~
MperorM
A relative of mine who was rather famous European politician said this to me
when I asked him what makes a campaign successful. To succeed in politics you
should have ONE central point, otherwise nobody will remember what you stand
for.

had he said there were multiple important things for a successful political
campaign, I would not have remembered that conversation.

~~~
cafard
John Alsop, who supposedly popularized the word "egghead", also formulated
"Alsop's Law of Politics": In politics it is important to say "most oranges
are round, and sound as if you mean it. Alsop managed one of Eisenhower's
campaigns in Connecticut: Eisenhower, of course, had the advantage of running
against Adlai Stevenson, who was unable to keep from going on to say that
actually oranges are not really spherical, that though generally round they
are elongated in one direction, then there's the thickened area around the
stem etc.

(Alsop also said "The eggheads are all for Stevenson, but how many eggheads
are there?")

------
phnofive
(2016)

